# What's the best looking linux?



## xkm1948 (May 4, 2016)

Trying to get one of my friends to experience Linux for the first time in her 22yrs life. So far she has only been using OSX. What do you think is the best looking Linux?


----------



## m&m's (May 4, 2016)

In my opinion the best looking is Linux Mint with Cinnamon, but Ubuntu with Unity looks good too.


----------



## GoldenX (May 4, 2016)

KDE still looks gorgeous.


----------



## xvi (May 4, 2016)

Anything with Compiz Fusion installed on top of it and every effect enabled, obviously.

More seriously, +1 for Mint with Cinnamon, probably. I think I've seen themes, but it's been a while since I went out of my way to make my OS look good.


----------



## blobster21 (May 4, 2016)

The easiest transition of all for an apple fan : deepin (based on debian unstable)

https://www.deepin.org/index.html


----------



## silentbogo (May 4, 2016)

I really did not expect that these words will ever come out of my mouth, but here it is: Ubuntu Gnome. I am still not used to Unity, and KDE is getting heavier every year, but this thing really impressed me (simple, fast, beautiful). 

If your 22y.o. friend is only exposed to OSX, then you may also try something simple, like Linux Mint, or as @blobster21 suggested, deepinOS.

And there is always MacBuntu, and tons of OSX-inspired themes 
http://www.noobslab.com/2015/11/macbuntu-1510-transformation-pack-for.html


----------



## qubit (May 4, 2016)

@Easy Rhino As our resident Linux expert, you are required on this thread.


----------



## T.R. (May 4, 2016)

elementary OS is simple and neat like an OS X.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 4, 2016)

Best looking is subjective. For me, best looking is simple and intuitive where form meets function. I do not want the GUI to get in the way of doing work. So basic Gnome is just fine. But if a person is coming from OSX and only wants a computer that looks really cool then probably elementary os or linux mint.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 4, 2016)

I'm currently using Mint with Cinnamon, but Ubuntu to me looks better. I also, like the looks of KDE, but it just seems a little bloated for my needs.


----------



## Drone (May 4, 2016)

Latest PC-BSD 10.3 with updated Lumina Desktop Environment looks sexy


----------

